# Cat using bathtub as a toilet



## SquintyFridge (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi there,
I've just signed up to the forum as I'm a slightly nervous first time cat owner who really needs some advice from those in the know!
I got a wee 8 month old cat last week, from a family who had him since he was a kitten. He's used to being indoors and doesn't get outside so is used to using a litter tray. When I brought him back to the flat I put the litter tray in my bathroom and showed him where it was etc then he started to use it no problem. However yesterday I went in to the bathroom and found he had done a poo in the bathtub. I really hadn't expected that but cleaned it up and just thought I'd keep an eye on him, hoping it was a one-off "experiment" or something. 
Then last night I went in and saw he had gone for a pee in the bath too, near to the plughole. By this time I'm panicking thinking there are a million things wrong and no idea what to do.
This morning after he had his breakfast, he disappeared to the bathroom so I quietly followed him and found him in the bath (argh). I walked towards him and he jumped out and straight into the litter tray, as if he knew he was doing something wrong, then he went for a pee in the litter tray.
About 20mins later he disappeared again, same thing happened, he went into the bath, I went over and this time lifted him out and placed him into his tray. He came out of it, and just walked around a bit and then eventually went back to his tray and went for a poo.
But I have noticed the last couple of times that he doesn't entirely cover his poo, although he scratches at the litter, but also he seems to scratch at the smooth tiles that surround the litter tray. 
Is he associating the smoothness of the tiles surrounding the tray with the smooth bath? I also wondered if he might want a bigger tray - could that be the cause? I'm using the same litter tray and cat litter that the previous owner was using as I know they don't like too much change. The tray the previous owner gave me doesn't seem all that deep so when he does go and scratches the litter, it tends to go out of the tray and onto the floor a bit too.
Oh dear, sorry for the long post but I'm really worried about him, and also scared he might start going on the carpet or something if I don't sort the wee problem out quickly. And as I said, I've never had a cat before so not really sure what to do!!!
Any advice and help would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Are you using the same type of litter and litter tray as the family he came from? Also, the same food? Changing all these things plus a new home at the same time can be hard for the kitten.

If you are, he might simply not be very keen on what he has been using. Did he have access to the bathroom previously?

If he's a big kitten the tray might be too small, or he wants a high tray, or a covered tray.

Hope he has been neutered - if not get him done asap. And has he been wormed and vaccinated? Checked for fleas? Maybe a general vet check is in order. I would get him microchipped as well. All mine are even though they shouldn't be able to get out of my back garden and I never let them out of the front of the house.


----------



## SquintyFridge (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes same litter and tray, although the tray is really quite shallow and to me it seems quite small, although I don't know, that's just personal opinion from no real experience of how big it needs to be. And yes, same food too.

He has been neutered too, and also was told that he's up to date with everything else for the next 4 months or so. Was planning to get him a wee check up once he's been here a little longer and settled in. Other than the toilet problem he's very affectionate and seems mainly quite chilled out so he doesn't seem overly stressed in any way.


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi there,
I think you almost certainly need a bigger tray for him. How deep is the litter in the tray? Mine tend to like it pretty deep. 

One of mine would pee in the bath/sink/toilet if he was allowed to, he has a thing about going where there is water. I believe it has something to do with masking their scent. It could also be the products you have used to clean the bath, or residue from shampoo and toiletries that he dislikes and wants to cover. Mine also has an irrational hatred for certain perfumed cleaning products, even pet safe ones! 
I think (somebody will correct me if I'm wrong) some products, mostly bleach based stuff, that are not pet safe can actually smell like cat urine to cats, and can encourage them to urinate where they have been used. 

Could you try more than one litter tray and perhaps removing the one from the bathroom and keeping the bathroom door closed?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

It's quite a common problem, they are attracted to the smell of drains from the plug hole.... Just leave an inch or so of water in the bath to get him out of the habit..... Just realised he is still so tiny so maybe just a tiny amount of water just enough to wet his paws cos you don't want him having a accident and drowning!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

And use a little liquid biological (enzyme) laundry liquid to clean the bath, to remove any smell of him having been there.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree with the others -- more trays (at least 2), large, deep ones, and try a mix of covered or open trays. Use a litter that is soft on his feet and easy for him to dig a nice hole - the cereal based ones like OKO Plus are good. 

It could be the case he had some minor toiletting issues in his last home. Owners do not always say this when they are re-homing, and may give some other reason. It is not unheard of for an owner to re-home a kitten only 8 mths old, because there is some kind of a behavioural problem.... (tho it may not be the reason with your kitty) but anyway, hopefully it will be a problem which can be easily resolved.

I also agree it'd be best to keep him out of the bathroom to break the habit of him using the bath as a loo.


----------



## Jduh (Apr 2, 2013)

My previous cat Frodo who was an outdoor cat used to go to the toilet in the bath if he accidentally got shut in the house for too long. He was 4 months when we got him. We just assumed his previous owners taught him that.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Some cats are fussy over litter and others aren't 
I'd try 2 trays... One covered and one not. Maybe move them from the bathroom due to his like for the bath?
I'd make sure they are deep trays and fill them up nice and deep.
We have 2 cats. Our Justa (aka. Moggy) Geoffrey who now goes to the toilet outside and our BSH Ruxpin who is indoors. He is very fussy. Only uses certain types of litter, must have a covered tray and a deep one at that. If the litter isn't deep enough he doesn't cover his poo and equally when he's due a full litter change he stops covering it! 
Remember though, you've only had him a week so he might still be settling in. Patience is a virtue! 
You should also know that we only give advice in exchange for pictures of your kitten...!


----------



## claire8234 (Mar 8, 2013)

As others have said it could be that the change in the environment/stress etc has made him do this. 

Does the litter tray have to go in the bathroom - just thinking that if he has access to the bath he may keep going in there? Our cat is forever jumping in the bath and leaving mucky footprints everywhere, why I dont know.

Clean the bath with a cleaner designed to remove the smell from animal urine. Once they go in a certain place they carry on going back because it smells like them. 

I would try a large deep tray with a cover on, might make him feel more secure and maybe increase the number of trays he has access to just until he starts going in the tray and not the bath!


----------

